# Framingham State Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher II
Institution:
*Framingham State University*

Location:
Framingham, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/17/2017

Type:
Full Time

*About Framingham State University:*

Framingham State University is a vibrant comprehensive liberal arts institution located just 20 miles west of Boston.

Framingham State University is committed to Inclusive Excellence through collaborative and sustainable partnerships with faculty, staff, students and the greater community. At FSU, we encourage a supportive, diverse and collaborative environment in which we learn from each other through informed and open communication, institutional practices and community engagement. FSU provides a culturally relevant education that includes a beautiful campus with 53 undergraduate and graduate programs, a highly personalized teaching environment, and unparalleled commitment to excellence in diversity and inclusion.

Framingham State University is honored to be recognized for the third consecutive year as a recipient of the INSIGHT into Diversity prestigious Higher Education Excellence in Diversity (HEED) award. The HEED award is the only national recognition honoring colleges and universities that exhibit outstanding efforts and success in the area of diversity and inclusion throughout their campuses.

Visit Careers at FSU to learn more about employment opportunities at Framingham State University.

*Job Description:*

GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES: Incumbents of positions in this series transmit messages from a radio communications base station; monitor various radio frequencies; operate radio transmitting and receiving equipment; maintain records and logs of messages; search files to obtain information; coordinate radio communications; and perform related work as required.

The basic purpose of this work is to transmit messages over a fixed radio base station system to and from mobile and fixed units in accordance with rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission.


In addition to the duties and responsibilities outlined in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts Human Resources Division Class Specification the following duties and responsibilities are specific to a Communications Dispatch Supervisor for the Framingham State University Police Department;
Employee assigned to the position of Communications Dispatcher Supervisor shall be accountable for the following duties and responsibilities:
1. Supervise and direct the activities of Student Workers;


Create and coordinate job postings with Career Services;
Conduct background checks on potential student workers;
Schedule interviews;
Generate and distribute all paperwork relevant to Student Workers;
Collect all relevant paperwork including payroll information;
Create master schedule each semester;
Settle any schedule conflicts;
Update the student worker policy & procedure manual as necessary;
Create and maintain student worker personnel files;
Schedule training for new student workers;
Enter payroll for student workers.
2. Conduct dispatch training for all new hires to include Police Officers, Security Officers, and Dispatchers to include the following subjects;


NCIC/LEAPS/CJIS;
CAD / RMS Systems
P2000;
Whelen Emergency Siren;
Basic principles of dispatching, to include professional phone/radio manner;
Emergency call taking and dispatching;
Surveillance camera system;
Parking rules and regulations; and
Conduct remedial training for current employees as required.
3. Supervise and direct the activities with regard to Resident Parking Waiting list;


Generate all letters and correspondence with regard to resident parking waiting list;
Enter waiting list applications into parking data base;
Distribute all resident parking decals;
Enter parking decal application information into the department's parking data base;
Ensure all parking permits are accounted for;
Distribute parking passes.
4. Supervise and direct the activities with regard to Faculty Parking;


Distribute decal applications;
Distribute decals to faculty/staff members;
Ensure any changes in parking assignments are forwarded so that the changes will be reflected in Ingres.
5. Responsible for the following Paperwork/Supplies;


Creating/updating all paperwork for the department including mailings for;
Student Safety;
Parking; etc.
Updating information for publication of the University Parking Rule books;
Updating Dispatch Policy and Procedure manual as necessary; and
Creating training binders for new employees.
6. Other responsibilities as required.

SUPERVISION RECEIVED: Reports to Sergeant, Deputy Chief, and Chief of Police 
SUPERVISION EXERCISED: Communication Dispatcher I's, Part-time Dispatchers, and Student Employees

For a complete class specification, visit: Communication Dispatcher Series.

Dispatchers will be required to complete Power Phone dispatcher training; and maintain CPR, first aid and LEAPS/DCJIS/NCIC certification. Operate computer aided dispatch systems and emergency notification programs.

Successful candidates will be computer literate with various applications including computer-aided dispatch. Must be able to pass complete background investigation to include CORI / SORI and finger print submission to FBI.

*Additional Information:*

This is a full-time, non-exempt, benefited, bargaining unit position. The schedule is Monday-Friday 7am-3pm. The bi-weekly salary is 
$1,399.46 (non-negotiable.)

Final employment for all positions at Framingham State University is contingent upon a satisfactory criminal history and sexual offender record check. Recommended finalist will be required to provide specific written authorization to conduct these checks.

Framingham State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.

Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.

*Application Instructions:*

Candidates must apply online by submitting a cover letter, resume, and the names and contact information for three professional references.

For full consideration, application materials must be received by September 4, 2017.

Framingham State University only accepts application materials through our online application system. We are unable to accept application materials through mail, email, fax, or hand delivery. If you experience technical issues with the online application process, please submit a helpdesk ticket.

Framingham State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance, please contact the Human Resources Office at 508-626-4530 or http://www.Click2Apply.net/fwvc9px9zrqk33k7


----------

